
Ask HN: How can I find engineers/designers at failing start ups? - kevando
I realize that&#x27;s 100% what a recruiter would ask, but I honestly just want to find a co-founder for an app concept. Feel free to DM me answers. Cheers, Kev.
======
umadali
hi, Can you give a brief intro to your app concept.

